# Glenbervie / Scotscraig / Eden



## virtuocity (Sep 4, 2016)

Played 3 courses in 2 days Friday-Saturday.  Was meant to finish off with a round at Lundin Links, but weather put paid to that.  A quick wee summary of the three courses below....

*Glenbervie GC*

As parkland as courses come, trees are not your friend on this course.  Starts with an opening shot from a raised tee box, which reminded me of Northumberland GC's opening hole- another James Braid course.

Course was in great nick, nice greens and the condition of the bunkers was good, considering a recent spell of dodgy weather.  

It's always the little touches that makes golf clubs better than the average.  In Glenbervie's case, I thought having posts on holes showing pin positions for the day was useful.  







I'm lucky enough that my club shares a reciprocal agreement with Glenbervie, which means I get to play it for free.  I only found this out a month ago, which is annoying as I would have played this lovely course much more had I known.

The wind can make this course quite challenging, but there are a number of shorter par 4s and plenty of par 3s to give you respite from the longer holes.  

As for the golf, I comfortably won 4&3, and even managed a birdie at the 2nd hole.  

Headed in for some food after the round.  I had steak pie (Â£8.95) while my mate had fish and chips (Â£8.50).  Decent portions and a solid 7 out of 10 in quality.  'Light bites' were available (usual fare) amongst a varied menu.  Peroni on tap is always a good sign :cheers:

Give this course a try folks, you'll not be disappointed.

*Scotscraig* 

The 13th oldest golf club in the world hosted our tired legs a couple of hours after Glenbervie.  We were running a little early and I phoned to ask if they could bring my tee time forward.  Friendly service, nothing was a problem, but even at that, we still arrived early.  In to the pro shop where I received a lovely welcome- service with a smile which is getting rarer by the day.  Course was quiet, so we were invited to head straight out. 

This links course has been towards the top of my 'must get round to playing' list for a couple of years.  I was a little 'fatigued' as I teed up on the first.  A topped shot into the rubbish on the left, a provisional ball sliced wildly into oblivion on the right, and a blob declared, my round was off and running.

I was reminded quite quickly that links / heathland golf is a completely different sport to parkland.  Scotscraig's holes meander through dunes, with protection from scatterings of trees as well as a combination of heather and gorse.

Unfortunately the 4th-8th holes were a little spoiled by torrential rain, but there is no doubting that this is a quality course.  Unlike many links/heathland mixtures, it's not a case of thumping driver down the middle then praying you hit your wedge in close.  This is really a thinkers course, requiring you to really consider where you want to position your ball for your second shot (7th hole- Plateau, for example).

However, if you play smart, you can avoid huge bunker traps and secure a decent score.

Course was unaffected by the rain, indicative of the special turf on which we stood.  Everything was in lovely, rustic condition and rough wasn't at stupid length which was welcomed by two tired golfers.  A slog, this was not.  Greens were smashing, other than one (I think this was the 7th again) which was under repair- but at least the flag was miles away from where the work was ongoing.  

Every time I step on to the links, and I see my drive bounding down the fairway (instead of plugging or even spinning backwards on landing, as is often the case at other courses), I really wonder why I don't play this type of course more than I do.  

As for the golf, a birdie on the 9th and an incredible sand save on 10 contributed to a 5&3 win, coming in with 33 points.  Not bad after a 13 point, rain-soaked front 9.

No photos- sorry (keeping phone dry).

After the round, it was back to the bar.  Unfortunately, we were alone in a big quiet space, as everyone else was in the 'members only' area.  I guess we weren't allowed in there- either way, we weren't invited to sit there.  A pint (average quality, to be fair) was enjoyed as we both promised ourselves another trip to Scotscraig in the new year.

I, for one, can't wait.  Outstanding.

*Eden Course- St Andrews*

One of the runts of a litter dominated by the Old, New and Jubilee courses, the Eden (Â£45 in peak time) was one I arrived at concerned that my green fee was inflated courtesy of the gravitas afforded to the 'Home of Golf' brand.

In fairness, a little bit of a 'frosty' welcome by the starter who referred us to reception to pay our fee.  We received a lovely strokesaver, pencil and card- a nice touch and useful.  

This course can be a bit short at times, but it really depends on which way the wind is blowing.  What you're guaranteed here is a lot of fun.  

For a course which is overshadowed by its big cousins, I can only recall 2 or 3 holes which were a little plain- most offering a good challenge, although there was plenty of room for the average golfer (e.g. me) to spray the ball around a little.  

Greens were in lovely condition and running true, although some of the pin positions were wacky (I've heard similar stories about the Castle course) and tough to get at.  

3 birdies (1st, 7th and 16th) contributed to 36 points, but still good enough for a 2&1 defeat. 

This course was the perfect ending to the weekend.  St Andrews aren't daft- they set the courses up well (light rough, wide open) to ensure that things go as quickly and smoothly as possible.  It's a place that is consistent- you know exactly what you're going to get.

Ultimately, the Eden is more than just a track you play before hitting up the Old course.  It's not a course that takes itself seriously (the very short 8th hole a prime example) and it seemed like the brief for the design was simply titled, 'fun'.

I'll be back.


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 4, 2016)

Great write up Dave glad you enjoyed Scotscraig:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Sep 4, 2016)

THe Eden is a hell of a challenge when the winds gets up!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 4, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			Great write up Dave glad you enjoyed Scotscraig:thup:
		
Click to expand...

its was news to me its a links course...:rofl:


----------



## Yer Maw (Sep 4, 2016)

The St Andrews course starters can be nororiously miserable but there a few who deserve to be in front of the public. 
I think you may have mixed the 5th (short) and 8th (long) par 3s. I really like the Eden. 
Good write ups thanks


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 4, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			its was news to me its a links course...:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Classic links with sea vistas on many holes my good man:thup:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Sep 5, 2016)

It's good hearing that Scotscraig is in the mend &#128077;&#127996;

For info ... That outing that I was invited to was a success and the guys reported that the course was ok, a few said that they wouldn't go back right enough reporting it was beefed up to being nothing special and now that it's been done they won't go back, each to their own I suppose.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 5, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			its was news to me its a links course...:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Depends on how you see it.  The type of course, for me, depends on the turf I'm hitting the golf ball from.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 5, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			Great write up Dave glad you enjoyed Scotscraig:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep- will defo be back.  Hopefully a member will sign me on soon.


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 5, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Yep- will defo be back.  Hopefully a member will sign me on soon.  

Click to expand...

Im sure we can sort that out Dave


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			Classic links with sea vistas on many holes my good man:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I was under the impression it was a Heathland track, don't remember seeing the sea apart from the drive up  or was that just the Tay?


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 5, 2016)

What appears to be needed is a 'definition' of what a 'links' course actually is! And there are many such definitions!

By some of the definitions, several of the more famous 'links' wouldn't comply!

I was once told that the R&A wanted Carnoustie to cut down its trees (they'd have to rename 'Plantation'!) because 'links courses don't have trees!' Fortunately, that request was either a myth or was ignored!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 5, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			I was under the impression it was a Heathland track, don't remember seeing the sea apart from the drive up  or was that just the Tay?
		
Click to expand...

You can see the sea at Cooden, but I wouldn't call it a "links" course.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			You can see the sea at Cooden, but I wouldn't call it a "links" course.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't inferring that seeing the sea made it a Links, simply that Steve said Sea views from some holes.

I can't remember seeing the sea at all, not that it makes any difference to the type of course.


----------



## stevek1969 (Sep 5, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			I wasn't inferring that seeing the sea made it a Links, simply that Steve said Sea views from some holes.

I can't remember seeing the sea at all, not that it makes any difference to the type of course.
		
Click to expand...

Think i'm going to need a bigger boat., you can just see the water from the 16th green that's it, according to the website its links / heathland what ever that means, i've never classed it as a links course.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 6, 2016)

stevek1969 said:



			Think i'm going to need a bigger boat., you can just see the water from the 16th green that's it, according to the website its links / heathland what ever that means, i've never classed it as a links course.
		
Click to expand...

You wee scamp

Its a difficult one classifying some courses that have links characteristics . There are def a couple of holes that have a links feel.


----------



## Val (Sep 6, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			You wee scamp

Its a difficult one classifying some courses that have links characteristics . There are def a couple of holes that have a links feel.
		
Click to expand...

Its pretty much all links like turf other than a couple of holes at the very bottom.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 6, 2016)

Back to the OP, I really enjoy the Eden. It is definitely a 'fun' course with some very interesting holes and greens complexes, especially the 1st, 2nd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, 11th, 16th and 17th greens. Agreed there are a couple of holes that are out of character but they don't really detract from the course. Played/caddied round the Eden many times now and always enjoy it  :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 6, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Back to the OP, I really enjoy the Eden. It is definitely a 'fun' course with some very interesting holes and greens complexes, especially the 1st, 2nd, 4th, 5th, 7th, 8th, 11th, 16th and 17th greens. Agreed there are a couple of holes that are out of character but they don't really detract from the course. Played/caddied round the Eden many times now and always enjoy it  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Any courses I get 3 birdies on is a good one lol.  I'll be back, for sure.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Sep 7, 2016)

I find the Eden a strange one, there are holes of superb quality and then some of the new ones they added, especially around the pond are quite rubbish to be honest.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hosel Fade said:



			I find the Eden a strange one, there are holes of superb quality and then some of the new ones they added, especially around the pond are quite rubbish to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say they are rubbish, just a bit out of character with the rest of the course.


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I wouldn't say they are rubbish, just a bit out of character with the rest of the course.
		
Click to expand...

 I enjoyed the Eden when we played it on a supposed day off. Green fee very reasonable. probably wouldm't play it again though, as there are just so many top courses in the area, and the Castle.


----------



## Val (Sep 8, 2016)

richart said:



			I enjoyed the Eden when we played it on a supposed day off. Green fee very reasonable. probably wouldm't play it again though, as there are just so many top courses in the area, and the Castle.

Click to expand...

The Castle is a class course, you just need to know what part of the green to play too


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2016)

Val said:



			The Castle is a class course, you just need to know what part of the green to play too 

Click to expand...

 You just need the game to be able to play to the right part.


----------

